
SpaceX’s Falcon 9 explosion likely caused by breached helium system - devy
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/23/13031308/spacex-falcon-9-rocket-explosion-cause-cryogenic-helium-system
======
greglindahl
Better url: [http://www.spacex.com/news/2016/09/01/anomaly-
updates](http://www.spacex.com/news/2016/09/01/anomaly-updates)

------
babesh
Too many more of these and people won't believe them any more.

